# Overdirve vs ATI tool Whats the Difference?



## neokeelo (Jun 14, 2006)

Is there any real difference setting your clocks using ATI tool vs the built in OVerdrive fearture found in the latest ATI drivers?

My stock clock on my Sapphire X1800XT is only 600/700.  

If I go past 645\740 my video card crashes and I can't see my desktop.  I am not touching on my card at this point so could I get futher using the ATI over drive feature?


Help? Comments?


----------



## trt740 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Im having similar trouble*

Ati tools hates my Sapphire x1800xt it crashes as soon as it starts. However Ati Overdrive runs my card at 689/797 and  I haven't had a problem yet. Your default 3d setting should be 625/750 in Ati Overdrive.  The default 2d clock is 600/700. Ati Overdrive will not hurt your card it was made by the manufacturer and works pretty well.  The only time you could get into trouble is if you up your voltage but Ati Overdrive won't let you. The main difference in the two is Atitools lets you control your fan and your voltage. Why it won't work with our cards is a mystery and wizard doesn't seem to answer me when I post he must be busy with a new project. My old x1800xt worked with it but died on me.


----------



## neokeelo (Jun 18, 2006)

I get the messege saying ATI tool is going to disable the 2 ATI services so it can overclock the 3d speeds but then when I see the ATI tool box it read my clock as 594\700  So I think it is still reading the 2d clocks and when I am overclocking it I am just overclocking the 2d clocks and that is what is crashing it.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 19, 2006)

try using overdrive instead it will work try it and see


----------



## trt740 (Jun 19, 2006)

also once you click on the lock in Ati Overdrive it will automatically give you a 2d clock of 600/700 and a 3d clock of 625/750.  If you then tell it to automatically overclock the card you should get a 3d clock of 680 plus/ 790 plus


----------



## trt740 (Jun 19, 2006)

I cannot use the atitools overclocking either and I have the same Sapphire card you do.


----------



## grazzhoppa (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe w1zzard said that ATI's own overclocking program increased the latency of the vid card memory so it can get high clocks.  

ATItool doesn't automatically mess with the memory latency, so the clock frequency will be lower, but the performance will be better.


----------



## neokeelo (Jun 22, 2006)

So How do I get ATI Tool to show my 3d clock?


----------



## trog100 (Jun 23, 2006)

i need to make two profiles..  one slow 2d one.. and another fast 3d one.. atitool will show whatever u have loaded.. when u have set the speed u save it.. u can have as many saves/profiles as u like.. 

i never could get it to work properly with my 1900 card thow.. it worked a treat with my x850 card.. i just use overdrive with the 1900 card.. 

trog


----------



## KennyT772 (Jun 23, 2006)

well the bugs havnt been worked out on the x1xxx cards yet. just give it some time and atitool will work fine. 

the difference is just like this
overdrive 
-made by ati who has all the driver code ect and plenty of people to code
-upps clocks to a certian level and has the power to lower when temp gets to high
-doesnt void warrentee
-part of the driver package
-loosened timings to support better clocks (performs better then stock still but not by as much as it looks)

atitool
-coded by w1zz himself and troubleshooted by us
-limitless overclocking with near complete control
-voids warentee
-extra app with related stability issues ect.

hope that helps


----------



## trog100 (Jun 24, 2006)

"loosened timings to support better clocks (performs better then stock still but not by as much as it looks)"

thats not the impression i get.. overdrive lets me up my 1900xtx gpu speed by a smallish 40 mhz and my memory by an even smaller 25 mhz.. 

the 2005 score increase i get from these small increases is aboout 1300 points.. way way more than i expected..

i actually get more than it looks i should.. not less..

there is another piece of clocking software that is known to loosen timings but the results i get from overdrive lead me to believe it might even tighten the timings.. i still wonder how such small overdrive speed increases produce such good results.. 

trog


----------

